# The "Shank"... aka flop, WTH, WT#, airball, whiff..... you name it.



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

What you're describing is a loss of concentration. 
That can be a type of target panic, too. Or, it can be a symptom of other things that can lead to full blown target panic.
It sounds like you shoot a lot. That's when it really shows up.
When you're putting that many arrows down range, you have to have a tremendously solid shot sequence. 
Concentration is fairly easy... if you only have one thing to concentrate on to make your shot. 
When you have more than one... it's very difficult to maintain.

I will say one thing... the type of shank you're describing can only occur when you are anticipating the shot. That's the key.
That's what you probably need to fix.
I say "probably" because the information I'm going by is very limited.
Your statement, "I tend to attempt to float the pin," leads me to believe I'm in the right ballpark.
If you want, I can explain how you can learn to shoot with a surprise release... and therefore, with no anticipation.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If you follow this outline you'll be solid as a rock.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2028300&page=4&p=1067413773#post1067413773



.


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

Great read- eager to pick up the hinge and work on it all. A lot to think about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't recommend a hinge for hunting, but that's just me. My recommendation would be to find a way to work through it, otherwise you may lose next bow season while still learning to shoot the thing.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Follow da white shoe's suggestions. He's one of the more knowledgeable archers on AT.
Good luck with this. 
Know for a fact that you can do it! Lots of pretty sad cases have done it before you.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> I don't recommend a hinge for hunting, but that's just me. My recommendation would be to find a way to work through it, otherwise you may lose next bow season while still learning to shoot the thing.


A lot of people use a hinge for hunting.
I never have. 
Never had to. 
Never wanted to.

If he started now, he wouldn't even miss summer 3D... let alone any hunting. Even turkey. It's the perfect time to work on it.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

a lot of hunters use a hinge...follow the white shoes advice...get started now... there are NO magic bean cures...like some offer. they just take your money and run. saying if this dont work ill send you another one..and another, and another. and another one.thats gets old fast. the ONLY way to work through it . is given to you in the thread above its great advice..


----------



## billygoat (Jul 3, 2007)

I am happy to try anything that improves my shooting. May not use a hinge to hunt but that doesn't negate the impact that training with it will not help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

billygoat said:


> I am happy to try anything that improves my shooting. May not use a hinge to hunt but that doesn't negate the impact that training with it will not help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have a tendency to rush the shot on animals, learning back tension and a surprise release will be like winning the lottery!
You won't believe the difference for hunting. 
I can't remember the last animal I rushed the shot on.
Before I changed my shot, I'd rush about 50% of the time.
Very frustrating.
Print off a copy of that post... go one step at a time.
You'll be done before you know it.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

billygoat said:


> I am happy to try anything that improves my shooting. May not use a hinge to hunt but that doesn't negate the impact that training with it will not help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true! I've seen several times a wrist release shooter switches to a hinge, but uses a wrist release for hunting and are happy to find that their shooting has improved significantly. World and Vegas champion Ditmar Trillus shoots a wrist release in competition, but frequently trains with a hinge. The two types of release seem to be complimentary.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Follow the advice already given. If you need to watch something to see how to shoot better, get Larry Wise's Core Archery on DVD.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I had the same problem. almost got rid of it but it seemed around target 27 out of 30 I'd have a great round going and TP would rear its ugly head. I switched to a hinge was shooting good in a month or so. Not sure about the myth "it takes a year". Funny thing is nobody was really coaching me with it. I have forced one shot since picking up the hinge and that was on a moving target. Good luck with your journey.


----------

